# I knew it wouldnt last



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I was supposed to be stopping breeding due to moving out but i just cant help it and have got a few of my mice back  i swear mouse breeding is like a drug once you start you cant stop.

Edit: Think i may have posted this int he wrong section if i have sorry, im on my ipod...


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm the same Mark I "stopped breeding and exhibiting" guinea pigs well over a year ago now but I still mysteriously have a litter on its way :lol:

I also know I should really decide between the nethies and the mice but every time I get close to making a decision one way or another THE ultimate mouse or rabbit appears quite out of nowhere :?


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck with that, Mark and Naomi. I have just faced reality and given into it! lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to start keeping rats again... I adore them, to the point where i squeal and get a little ache in my chest when I see one i like. Example today, went to Pets At Home in Crayford to get my new carry case, etc, and there were the most adorable husky boys 

But I know at the moment that its not practical with me just starting up my mousery!

Willow xx


----------

